# how bout that 'san?(go away 56K)



## red90 (Jun 28, 2004)

I got a couple pis's of the sentra and my Taurus SHO. Whaddya think?

front










side










the trunk :banhump: 










and the Taurus










another of the SHO










The thing I like about the sentra is that it has a rod shifter where as the SHO doesn't. :balls:


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

looking good  ... i like how the climat in Texas keeps your cars clean !! ... around here snow/salt makes them rust there guts out within the first 5 years


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow the black steelies look pretty good...


----------



## red90 (Jun 28, 2004)

Those are basket weaves. They came on 89 and 90 SHO's. Pretty ugly IMO.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

nice, hows the tranny holding up in the ford?


----------



## red90 (Jun 28, 2004)

nothing bad yet, I'm about to replace the rod bearings in it though. Should be fun! :crazy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

red90 said:


> Those are basket weaves. They came on 89 and 90 SHO's. Pretty ugly IMO.


15in.? they would look better with maybe a 50 profile tire but not those mamoths ya got on there :thumbup: a fresh coat of paint and some polishing to the lip and they would be lookin pretty snappy!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i wish i could have nice weather year round.............up in NH dealing with this snow sucks


----------

